# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  T862 IRDA Infrared BGA SMD Soldering Rework Station

## spiroscfu

Μήπως κάποιος έχει δοκιμάσει αυτόν το σταθμό, δεν δείχνει πατάτα και επιπλέον έχει και preheater.
http://cgi.ebay.com/T862-IRDA-Infrar...item2a078c622e

----------


## spiroscfu

Και ένα άλλο καλό είναι η φτηνή λάμπα του.
ΛΑΜΠΑ

----------


## rep

το εχω εγω σπυρο.τι επισκευες θες να κανεις?

----------


## navar

WOW υπάρχει και υπέρυθρη μαγκιά ????
τρομερό φαίνεται !
έχει και preheat !!!

με τα μεταφορικά όμως βγαίνει 230€ όχι και λίγα !

----------


## rep

θελει τεραστια προσοχη παιδια γ.....ει τα ματια.

----------


## spiroscfu

> το εχω εγω σπυρο.τι επισκευες θες να κανεις?


Γενικά για μεσαία και μεγάλα bga για τα μικρά νομίζω πως είναι καλύτερος ο αέρας (μάλλον μπορείς να εστιάσεις καλύτερα νομίζω, δεν έχω δουλέψει ξανά με irda), Χρυσόστομε τη λέει το συγκεκριμένο κάνει δουλεία?

----------


## rep

κανει δουλεια.το καλο με τα μηχανηματα αυτα ειναι οτι δεν λιωνει τα  πλαστικα γυρω του.ξεκολαει ευκολα κονεκτορες σχεδον αθυκτους.

----------


## JOUN

Προσεξε εδω τι λεει: 
*Extra soldering tools are not necessary to solder/unsolder and re-work Surface MountTechnology (SMT) components18*18cm in size*

Νομιζω το μεγεθος 18*18 ειναι αρκετα μικρο(δεν ξερω βεβαια για τι χρηση το θελεις)

----------


## spiroscfu

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, Χρυσόστομε η εστίαση του είναι κάλλη, ρυθμίζεται μόνο πάνω κάτω η έχει και zoom in.

----------


## rep

οταν ρυθμιζει πανω κατω  λειτουργει και  san zoum in -out .δεν ειναι οπως ο θερμος αερας οσο πιο κοντα τοσο πιο ζεστα.και λιγο ψηλα να ειναι κανει δουλεια.γενικα κανει καλη δουλεια δεν υπαρχει φοβος να τερματισει τα bga στον πατο και να γινουν ολα ενα σωμα και επισης δυσκολα σε σαντουιτσ πλακετες μπορει να κανει  ζημια(φουσκομα).καλο ειναι να παρεις extra γιαλια γιατι το προστατευτικο που εχει ειναι μικρο και δεν κανει καλη δουλεια.ΠΡΟΧΟΣΗ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ..

----------


## spiroscfu

Οκ κατάλαβα σε ευχαριστώ ξανά.

----------


## Xristosz

Γεια σας. σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω κ εγω το ιδιο μηχάνημα αλλα εχω μερικές αποριες. 
Στο βιντεο που βρικα στο ιντερνετ ειδα οτι βαζει διάφορες πάστες κατα την διάρκεια της εργασιας.. 
Βαζει μια γυρο γυρο στο chipset πριν την αποκόλληση του και μια παστα για να κολλήσουν  μπίλιες κόλλησης πανω στο chipset.
Μήπως γνωρίζει καπιος τι παστες εναι αυτες κ αν μπορώ να τις βρω κάπου?

Το Video

----------


## spiroscfu

Χρήστο αυτό και στης δυο περιπτώσεις είναι flux απλά υπάρχουν κάποια ιδιαίτερα για reballing, μην περιμένεις χωρίς πολύ προσπάθεια με μόνο τον t-862 να ξεκολλήσεις gpu απο xbox ο συγκεκριμένος επειδή τον έχω θέλει βοήθεια και με hot-gun για αυτού του είδους της δουλειές με αποτέλεσμα ποιο πολλές αποτυχίες βασικά νομίζω παίζει πολύ ρόλο η εξάσκηση αλλά μην ξεχνάς και το reballing το άτιμο και αυτό θέλει προσπάθεια και ας φαίνεται απλό.
Τώρα για flux δες στο ebay, αυτό  χρησιμοποιώ εγώ και για μένα είναι οκ.

----------


## Xristosz

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και την βοήθεια σου. Με βοήθησες αρκετά αλλα εχω ακομα μια απορία.. πώς ειναι δυνατόν να κολλάνε πάνω στην cpu τόσο μικροσκοπικές μπίλιες χωρις κάποιο είδος κολλας?
Δεν ξέρω αν κανω λαθος αλλα αυτο που μου έδειξες απο το Ebay το έχω δει να το χρησιμοποιούν για τοκ καθαρισμό από το καλάι..

----------


## spiroscfu

Χρίστο πρώτα πρέπει να ψάξεις το reballing το google είναι γεμάτο, μετά δεν της κολλάς με κόλα αλλά βάζεις flux στο bga  ας πούμε και σαν κόλλα αλλά η βασική δουλεία του είναι να <λιώσουν> τα solder balls στην θερμοκρασιά των 140 με 190 βαθμούς κελσίου και να κολλήσουν πάνω στο bga, βέβαια δεν είναι τόσο απλό παίζουν πολλά ρόλο solder balls, flux, stencil, solder paste, θερμοκρασίες, χρόνο.
Ναι αυτό που σου έδειξα το  χρησιμοποιούν και για αυτό (για το παραπάνω λόγο) μαζί με φιτίλι (solder wick).
Γενικά για να συνεχίσεις πρέπει να μάθεις τα βασικά πρώτα.

----------


## johnnyb

Στα παρακάτω topic θα βρείς αρκετές απαντήσεις 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53832

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ighlight=Aoyue

----------


## Xristosz

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. με βοηθήσατε πάρα πολύ.

----------


## othello

Γεια σας ,παιδια ειμαι καινουριος στο forum
για reflow σε καρτα γραφικων σε laptop τι προτεινεται?
μου κανει ο T-862++ BGA?
δεν θελω να μπθ παρουσιασει ξανα προβλημα
καποια ιδεα
??
ευχαριστω

----------


## spiroscfu

> για reflow





> δεν θελω να μου παρουσιασει ξανα προβλημα


Αυτά τα δύο δεν κολλάνε μαζί, διάβασε αυτό για να μπεις στο πνεύμα.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Προσεξε εδω τι λεει: 
> *Extra soldering tools are not necessary to solder/unsolder and re-work Surface MountTechnology (SMT) components18*18cm in size*
> 
> Νομιζω το μεγεθος 18*18 ειναι αρκετα μικρο(δεν ξερω βεβαια για τι χρηση το θελεις)


δεν ειδες την μοναδα μετρησης... μιλαει για cm...

----------


## JOUN

Βεβαιως και την ειδα την μοναδα μετρησης.Λεει οτι για BGA chips 18*18 cm ειναι καλος για μεγαλυτερα οχι και τοσο.Οσα εχω δει ειναι 25*25 και πανω..

Παρα μα παρα πολυ υλικο εχει εδω: http://forums.cvxgameconsolerepair.c...forum.php?f=46

----------


## Nemmesis

> Βεβαιως και την ειδα την μοναδα μετρησης.Λεει οτι για BGA chips 18*18 cm ειναι καλος για μεγαλυτερα οχι και τοσο.Οσα εχω δει ειναι 25*25 και πανω..
> 
> Παρα μα παρα πολυ υλικο εχει εδω: http://forums.cvxgameconsolerepair.c...forum.php?f=46


και για τα λεφτα που κανει λες οτι εινια μικρος μικρος? τεσπα. καταλαβα τι εννοεις

----------


## spiroscfu

Παιδιά προφανώς το cm πρέπει να είναι mm.

----------

Hary Dee (12-06-14)

----------


## JOUN

Nαι,,Οπως λενε και στο φορουμ που εδειξα πρεπει η θερμοτητα στο τσιπ να δινεται κατα 75% απο κατω και κατα 25% απο πανω..
Ετσι πιστευω θα κανεις πολυ καλυτερα την δουλεια με ενα μεγαλο preheater οπως τον Τ-8280 και ενα απλο σταθμο θερμου αερα και με τα ιδια λεφτα περιπου.Σκεφτομαι και εγω πολυ σοβαρα αυτον τον preheater μια και δικος μου ειναι μικρος και θελει αρκετη ωρα και παλι δεν ανεβαζει αρκετη θερμοκρασια.



> Παιδιά προφανώς το cm πρέπει να είναι mm.


Nαι Σπυρο τωρα το καταλαβα..

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν νομίζω Γιώργο, ο preheater πρέπει να κάνει αυτό που λέει "preheat - προθέρμανση".

----------


## JOUN

Σπυρο διαβασε και θα δεις οτι ολοι οι ολοκληρωμενοι σταθμοι εχουν μεγαλυτερη ισχυ στην κατω πλακα παρα στην πανω για τον λογο που ειπα.Την περισσοτερη δουλεια την κανει απο κατω και απο πανω δινει μονο το "τελικο χτυπημα"για να ξεκολλησει το chip.

----------


## spiroscfu

Μα αν έχεις από κάτω το 75% και πάνω το 25%, τότε ο preheater δεν θα είναι ακριβώς προθερμαντήρας αλλά θερμαντήρας,
επιπλέον με τον preheater δεν μπορείς να εστιάσεις ούτε στο περίπου καν "θα πρέπει να "ζεστάνεις" περιφέρεια κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν που χρειάζεσαι"


Δεν ξέρω Γιώργο δεν μου ακούγεται καθόλου σωστό,
 μήπως εννοείς ότι οι σταθμοί έχουν μεγαλήτερη ισχύ στο preheater παρά στον αέρα ή στην λάμπα?

----------


## JOUN

> επιπλέον με τον preheater δεν μπορείς να εστιάσεις ούτε στο περίπου καν "θα πρέπει να "ζεστάνεις" περιφέρεια κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν που χρειάζεσαι"
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω Γιώργο δεν μου ακούγεται καθόλου σωστό,
>  μήπως εννοείς ότι οι σταθμοί έχουν μεγαλήτερη ισχύ στο preheater παρά στον αέρα ή στην λάμπα?


Aκριβως αυτο λεω και στα δυο που ρωτας.Ο preheater ζεσταινει ολη την πλακετα για να μην υπαρχουν στρεβλωσεις απο ανομοιομορφη κατανομη θερμοκρασιας.Γιαυτο πρεπει να εχει μεγαλη ισχυ.Συνηθως σε 4-5 λεπτα ολοκληρη πλακετα απο Xbox την φερνει στους 180 C οποτε μιλαμε για μεγαλη ισχυ,συνηθως πανω απο KW,στο 1.5 περιπου.
Αν δεν βαριεσαι διαβασε εδω: http://forums.cvxgameconsolerepair.c....php?f=46&t=66  και εδω: http://forums.cvxgameconsolerepair.c...057&hilit=8280

----------


## spiroscfu

Ναι πρέπει να έχει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ γιατί απευθύνεται σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια, ενώ με τον αέρα/λάμπα χρειαζόμαστε μικρότερη ισχύ γιατί την εστιάζουμε σε κάποιο σημείο (στο ολοκληρωμένο).

Σίγουρα αν ανεβάσεις την θερμοκρασία στο pcb στους 180°C με τον preheater, ε τότε δεν χρειάζεσαι καν τον αέρα/λάμπα απλά σηκώνεις το bga.

----------


## JOUN

> Σίγουρα αν ανεβάσεις την θερμοκρασία στο pcb στους 180°C με τον preheater, ε τότε δεν χρειάζεσαι καν τον αέρα/λάμπα απλά σηκώνεις το bga.


Οχι γιατι αυτη ειναι η θερμοκρασια απο κατω.Απο πανω εχει 20-30 βαθμους λιγοτερο οποτε πραγματι του δινεις μια με τον αερα και το σηκωνεις αμεσως.

----------


## spiroscfu

Θα τα διαβάσω Γιώργο, αλλά νομίζω πως η κάθε πλακέτα έχει ένα όριο θερμοκρασίας (180 μου ακούγονται αρκετά).

----------


## spiroscfu

Τα είδα λίγο από ότι κατάλαβα χρησιμοποιούν τον preheater σαν heater, Γιώργο σίγουρα έτσι η διαδικασία γίνεται ευκολότερη αλλά είναι σωστή?




> *Proper PCB Preheating*
> One of the keys to insuring a proper reflow cycle is getting to and  maintaining the proper preheat temperature. This is accomplished with a  PCB preheater which heats the board to between 75 and 125� C prior to  the application of heat to the part area requiring rework. This part of  the rework process is a critical component as done properly it minimizes  PCB warpage during component removal while at the same time limiting  the thermal shock to the PCB. The maximum temperature is determined by  the thermal expansion of the PCB. In order to maintain the integrity of  the PCB laminate the maximum preheat temperature is set approximately  10�C or below the Tg (glass transition temperature) of the PCB material.  Higher thermal preheat temperatures minimize the potential thermal  distortion and shock to the PCB during the reflow process.


από εδώ *Proper PCB Preheating* http://www.solder.net/technical/bga1.asp

----------


## JOUN

Τι να σου πω..Εγω που ψιλοκαταλαβα συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα τους τι παιζει βαζω τον preheater τερμα (αυτον εδω: http://www.allendale-stores.co.uk/pc...heater-kit.jpg) που  ειναι και μικρος,και μετα απο 6-7 λεπτα που  ξεκιναω τον αερα απο πανω εχω δει μεγαλη διαφορα..

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις έτσι, κάπου είχα δει που ξάπλωναν μια θερμάστρα αλογόνου και τοποθετούσαν την πλακέτα πάνω σε αυτήν.

Τώρα μου έδωσες ιδέες για μεγαλύτερο diy preheater, δες παρακάτω
αυτό θα ήταν τζετ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Hea...item35b41c3ff9
και ποιο απλά http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electrical-C...item3371b70e46
ποιο μικρό φυσικά http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ceramic-Heat...item3350d1559d
και σαν το δικό μου http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tempco-CRB10...item336dd31489

μετά με κάποιο triac και έναν pid controller (για αξιοπιστία) μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## spiroscfu

Έκανα δοκιμές με θερμοκρασία από τον preheater στους 67°C "*στο pcb*",
με δυο bga από μια παλιά main που είχα
το πρώτο είναι FW82443   σε 35*35
και το μικρό FW82371   σε  27*27


οι photos
DSCF0046.jpgDSCF0048.jpgDSCF0049.jpgDSCF0050.jpgDSCF0052.jpg

----------


## JOUN

Βαλτο Σπυρο στο 150+ να κανεις δουλεια..Οσο για diu preheater αυτος απο τους καλυτερους "κατα γενικη ομολογια" εχει 160 ευρω, δεν αξιζει να ψαχνεσαι με πατεντες.

----------


## spiroscfu

Μέχρι και 200 το πήγα για κανά 5λεπτο (όλο το preheat profile), δεν θέλει παραπάνω μια χαρά βγήκε και καθαρό.

Υ.γ.
έχω πολύ μικρό preheater.

----------


## JOUN

Δηλαδη με 200 στο preheater σου βγηκε 67 στo PCB;

----------


## spiroscfu

Ναι Γιώργο είναι μικρός ο δικός μου 8χ12cm με 600W plate, αν το κρατούσα τσίτα για κανά μισάωρο μπορεί και να πήγαινε!!


Υγ.
200 είναι το max που ανεβάζει, του είχα κάνει παλιά κάποια πατέντα για να ανεβάζει μέχρι 400°C αλλά πήγε να μου σπάσει (ψιλοράγισε), και το είχα κατεβάσει πάλι στα δικά του "200".

----------


## ST10

Αν και δεν εχει να κανει με iRDA ουτε (υποθετω) τοσο με preheater μιας που βλεπω οτι ξερετε πολυ καλα την διαδικασια του BGA και τις σχετικες θερμοκρασιες μηπως μπορειτε να δειτε ενα θεματατακι που εχω ;
Εχω κανει post στο αλλο θεμα με το BGA εδω ( http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=53832&page=49 ).
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Hary Dee

> θελει τεραστια προσοχη παιδια γ.....ει τα ματια.


 


> καλο ειναι να παρεις extra γιαλια γιατι το προστατευτικο που εχει ειναι μικρο και δεν κανει καλη δουλεια.ΠΡΟΧΟΣΗ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ..


Καλησπέρα. Με τι γυαλιά μπορούμε να προστατευτούμε ΕΠΑΡΚΩΣ/ΣΩΣΤΑ;

----------


## thrylaras

Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται ,πουλαω σταθμο με υπερυθρες για μικρα και μεγαλα BGA (T870A).Ειναι αυτος :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/T870A-BGA-RE...item3ccfdb5192

Ειναι δουλεμενος μια εβδομαδα και τον δινω επειδη τελικα δεν εχω καθολου χρονο για να ασχοληθω. 

Τιμη 250 ευρω. Επικοινωνια στο thrylaras1@yahoo.gr.

----------

